# Neve Serra do Marão 09-12-06



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 14:02)

só diversão!!!!!







[/URL][/IMG]

a subir a pé pk era impossivel de carro!so geloo 






tenho maisss!!! so vou buskar!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 14:10)

ja la no topo!

















logo k tenha mais passo para aki!!


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 14:11)

Boas foto Charlie 
Parece que estiveste tb no Marão, fostes Sábado ou Domingo, pelas imagens sem nuvens parece domingo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 14:14)

exacto domingo!! pena k de tarde muita da neve ja estava a derreter!


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 15:32)

Boas Fotos

Ainda nevou bem pelo Marão...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 16:30)

mais fotos!!

na aldeia dos meus pais!livração






[/URL][/IMG]

mais uma no marao!






[/URL][/IMG]

e mais....






[/URL][/IMG]






espero k tenham gostado!ainda tenho mais nos tlms! dps coloco aki!


----------



## Senador (11 Dez 2006 às 18:03)

Boas fotos Charlie e boa acumulação... voces são mais que as mães.. foi tudo dentro do mesmo carro? 

ja agora, explica-me a primeira imagem que não dá para perceber.. lol


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 18:23)

looool   

ao todo eramos 9 em dois carros! a primeira imagem akilo k parece um calhau é um amigo meu disfarçado de monstro das neves!lol


----------



## Zoelae (11 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

As imagens estão espectaculares, esta ultima mostra bem o quão agreste é o cume, pelo amontoamento da neve que o vento condicionou. Até me faz lembrar as neves perpétuas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 19:32)

mais fotos!!!! 







[/URL][/IMG]



 





[/URL][/IMG]




e mais virão!plos tlms


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2006 às 21:44)

Lindíssimas as fotos Carlie. Adoro ver a neve nas árvores  
Gandas malukos!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (11 Dez 2006 às 21:54)

Assim é que vale a pena!   Eu falhei em não ter a máquina senão tb conseguia umas belas fotos..Sexta feira na serra do Alvão tb estava demais..E já agora,fiz uma estrada nesse dia que aconselho com neve(apesar do perigo inerente   ),que é a que vai de vila pouca de aguiar para o lado de murça..Um pinhal lindo,daqueles à moda antiga, ainda bem fechado onde nem um raio de sol passa..!De sonho mm!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 22:05)

loool origadao!


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Dez 2006 às 23:37)

Bem Charlie     grande estreia aqui no fórum! Muito boas, parabéns  

Grande grupo!  Vocês eram 9 incluindo o monstro das neves ou eram 9 + o monstro!


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

Boas fotos!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2006 às 01:07)

loooooll   obrigadao
o monstro das neves  tinha k tar incluido o grupo senao nao tinha piada!   

dps passo mais videos e fotos k tenho no tlm!


----------

